# Astrex.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Expecting astrex babies in about a week.

Diamantens Donkey. Black tan texel. 42 grams.









Vanaheims Olivia. Black. 45 grams.









Expectations: black. Tan & self. Astrex. SH.

Pedigree: http://www.vanaheim-gerbils.dk/pdf%20st ... D%20U1.pdf

Olivias belly today:


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Looking good..


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Olivia is +32 grams today:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Olivia is pretty deformed atm :shock: :lol:



















She can give birth from today


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hopefully she has them today... Can't wait for photos


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

:shock: OMG, she had 16 pups!! Def. gonna remove some of them soon! She also ate 3 of Blossoms babies during the birth :?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

SIXTEEN? No wonder she was so huge! :shock:


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Pics?! I love astrex.... gimme some eye candy


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wildrose, here's a pic, but we have to wait a few days to see some curlyness :lol:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just checked the nest and found 1 light pup amongst all the dark ones, excited to see what it turns out to be, there is himi and beige on moms side and colourpointed mice on dad's side.

In a few days when i can see sex and fur, i am going to cull a lot of them, most of the males (leaving only 1 or 2 IF they are astrex or tha light one is a male.) and problably all the females that are not astrex.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Pic of the babies:


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the little lone light colored one peeking out in the middle.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

wildrose said:


> I like the little lone light colored one peeking out in the middle.


It's a male and he's not astrex :roll:

Checked the babies yesterday and almost all of them are males! :roll:

9 pups are astrex, so i'm going to pick the keepers either today or tomorrow. Keeping all the astrex females, maybe one or 2 males.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Pics of the 6 remaining pups , i culled 10 males.

Two standard SH black tan girls:

















The black self astrex female (possibly a keeper):









The blue self astrex female, she's a keeper :mrgreen: :









A black tan astrex male:









A black self astrex male:









The curly girls together:

















All six pups:









Are the 2 pups with white tail tips marked or is it just an oddity :?:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh almost forgot - the light one was a silver tan standard sh male, also there was a blue tan standard sh male.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

That little blue is adorable.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

pups with white tail tips are said to carry marked genes, I believe.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> pups with white tail tips are said to carry marked genes, I believe.


That makes sence, since mom gave berkshire and even pups in her first litter


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm told it's what happens when they're carrying marked genes, but you continually select against it, so your modifiers are for much less marking. Eventually, you just get white feet and tail tips, then just white tail tips.


----------

